# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Բիզնես-պլան

## Հիդրոգեն

Բարև բոլորին:
Ով կարա հայերեն բիզնես-պլան տալ, կամ սայտ ասել, որտեղից կարելիա քաշել? Պարտավորել են մի հատ ներկայացնել, բայց էտ ձևի աշխատանքը հեչ չի հետաքրքրում: Մեկ-երկու հատ ուսումի վրա գտա, բայց ոնց հասկացա ուսումը էտ նախկին forstudents.am-նա, արդեն վճարովի դարձած:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Ոչ ոք չի կարա? Լավ, գոնե բառարանների տեղեր ասեք տնտեսագիտական տերմիններով:  :LOL:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Վերև:

----------


## Anna-arm

Երկարաժամկետ տնտեսական ռազմավարությունն իրականացվում է կարճաժամկետ գործարարության ծրագրերի մշակման և իրագործման միջոցով: Թեև բիզնես-պլանը  ազատ ստեղծագործության փաստաթուղթ  է, հիմնօրինականացված  (ստանդարտացված)  չէ, սակայն դռան ներկայացվում են որոշակի պահանջներ: Մասնավորապես այն պետք է արտահայտի 
•	թողարկվելիք արտադրանքի (ծառայության)  անվանացանկը  և մրցակցային առավելությունները,
•	իրացման շուկայի հանգամանալից նկարագրությունը և շուկայում սեփական մասնաբաժնի քանակական բնութագիրը,
•	արտադրանքի գովազդման միջոցառումնեն ու մատակարարների հետ կապերի  հուսալիությունը և անհրաժեշտ ռեսուրսների մատակարարման երաշխավորվածությունը,
•	արտադրական ծրագիրը, արտադրության ծախսերը, արտադրանքի որակի վերահսկման համակարգը,
•	զանազան ռիսկերից ապահովագրվածության միջոցառումները,
•	 ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության կառավարման կազմակերպական կառուցվածքը,
•	Անձնակազմի կառավարումը և մոտիվացիոն մեխանիզմը,
•	ձեռնարկության ֆինանսական ցուցանիշները  և ֆինանսական ռազմավարությունը:
Նշված պահանջները բավարարելու համար բիզնես-պլանը  սովորաբար մշակվում է 10 հատվածներից բաղկացած օրինակելի կառուցվածքով`
•	ամփոփ բաժին
•	ապրանքների և ծառայությունների բաժին
•	ապրանքների և ծառայությունների իրացման շուկա
•	տեղեկություններ մրցակիցների մասին
•	շուկայավարության ծրագիր
•	արտադրական ծրագիր
•	կառավարման կազմակերպում և անձնակազմ
•	իրավական բաժին
•	ռիսկերի կանղատեսում և կառավարում 
•	ֆինանսական ծրագիր:
Նշված հատվածներից յուրաքանչյուրը բովանդակում է ցուցանիշներ, որոնք քանակական որոշվածությամբ արտահայտում են ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության առանձին բնագավառների ուղղվածությունը և ծավալը:

----------


## Anna-arm

Բիզնես պլանը կազմակերպության զարգացման պլան է, որը անհրաժեշտ է նոր ոլորտների յուրացման, բիզնեսի նոր ձևերի ստեղծման համար  և նրանում ներառված բաժիններում  ներկայացվում են հետևյալ ցուցանիսշները`

Ամփոփ բաժին
1.	կազմակերպության նպատակները և խնդիրները
2.	արտադրանքի մրցակցային առավելությունները
3.	իրացման ծավալները
4.	ակնկալվող հասույթը
5.	արտադրական և ընդհանուր տնտեսական ծախսերը
6.	համախառն շահույթը
7.	արտադրության շահուրաբերությունը
8.	ներդրումների հետգնման ժամկետը:

Ապրանքի և ծառայությունների բնութագիրը
1.	ապրանքների կամ ծառայությունների անվանացանկը և դրանց մրցակցային առավելությունները
2.	մասնագիտացումը` սպառողների յուրահատուկ պահանջմունքների բավարարումը
3.	արտադրանքի որոկի և գնի համակցման գործակիցը
4.	ապրանքի դիզայնը, փաթեթավորումը
5.	ապրանքի կենսապարբերաշրջանը:

Ապրանքի և ծառայությունների իրացման շուկաների բնութագիրը
1.	շուկայի տարողությունը
2.	վաճառքի տեմպերը
3.	մասնաբաժինը շուկայում
4.	ապրանքների, ծառայությունների գները:

Տեղեկություններ մրցակիցների մասին
1.	մրցակիցների վաճառքի ծավալները 
2.	արտադրանքի որակը
3.	վաճառքի գները
4.	շուկայական մասնաբաժինը
5.	ագրեսիվությունը

Մարքեթինգի (շուկայավարության) ծրագիր
1.	 ապրանքի իրացման սխեմաները
2.	գովազդը
3.	իրացման, խթանման միջոցառումները
4.	ապրանքի շահագործման հետիրացումային սպասարկումը
5.	ապրանքների, ծառայությունների և կազմակերպության մասին բնակչությանը իրազեկելու միջոցառումները:

----------


## Anna-arm

Արտադրական ծրագիր
1.	արտադրության ծավալը
2.	արտադրական կարողությունները
3.	հումքի, նյութի, սարքավորումների, ռեսուրսների մատակարարման սխեմաները
4.	արտադրական տեխնոլոգիան
5.	արտադրական ծախսերը
6.	ապրանքի որակի վերահսկման համակարգը
7.	ապրանքի որակի վերահսկման համակարգը
8.	թափոնների օգտագործումը
9.	շրջակամ միջավայրի պահպանումը:

Կառավարման կազմակերպում և անջնակազմի կառավարում
1.	կազմակերպության կառուցվածքը և լիազորությունների փոխանցումը
2.	անձնակազմի թիվը կառուցվածքը
3.	անձնակազմի որակավորման մակարդակը, փորձը
4.	անձնակազմի նյութական խթանման համակարգերը, շահաբաժինների բաշխման սխեման:

Իրավական բաժին
•	կազմակերպության կազմակերպա-իրավական ձևը
•	այն իրավական դաշտը, որտեղ գործելու է կազմակերպությունը:

Ռիսկերի կանխատեսում և կառավարում
•	հնարավոր ռիսկերը
•	ռիսկերից ինքնապահովագրման ծրագիրը
•	ռիսկերի արտաքին ապահովագրման միջոցառումները

Ֆինանսական ծրագիր
1.	վաճառքի, շահույթի ծավալները, այդ թվում` իրացումային և արտաիրացումային 
2.	շահույթի բաշխումը և օգտագործումը
3.	ամորտիզացիոն հատկացումները
4.	վարկային մուտքերը և ելքերը
5.	եկամուտները և ծախսերը
6.	միջոցները և պարտավորությունները
7.	շահութաբերությունը
8.	վնասաբերության մակարդակը
9.	կազմակերպության ֆինանսական ռազմավարությունը:

----------


## davidus

ժողից մարդ կա ոնց որ, հա??  :Smile:   :Smile: 
բիզնես պլան պատրաստի շատ դժվար ա ճարել, որովհետև լավ բիզնես պլանը քաշով մեկ ոսկի ա ու մեծ փողեր արժի....... 
վերևի մասնակցի գրառումը կարդա ու փորձի մի բան մտածես.......
բայց դե առանձնապես մի էլ շատ դրանով տարվի, որովհետև Յ.Սուվարյանի գրքից ա մեջբերած, իսկ ինքը հաջող գիրք չի /չնայած չգիտես ինչի, ժողում էտ գիրքը սարքել են "Աստվածաշունչ"/...

----------

pilisopa-uhi (07.10.2009)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Աննա, շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար, չնայած և ես մի քիչ ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ուներ:
davidus, չէ, բարեբախտաբար ժողից չեմ, իսկ դժվատր ճարելու մասին ես էլ հասկացա, վերջը նադայել էղա առանց թարգմանելու տարա հանձնեցի: Բախտ'ս բերեց կարողացա տենց պրծնեմ տակից:

----------

